# Charnock Richard Cycles...



## punkypossum (10 Aug 2008)

What are your opinions about them? Just paid my first visit today and just wondered what experiences people have had with them...


----------



## yenrod (10 Aug 2008)

Oh, ive been past this place: but've never called in; mainly cause its 'between' the road to Heskin and the road to Eccleston (the back roads round there are brilliant).

Will have to call in one day.

Sorry cant help ya Punks!


----------



## Iggy1969 (11 Aug 2008)

I live about 20 mins from Charnock Richard cycles (or buyabike - as I think it is now known). We bought my wife's bike here & I think we got a good deal. The bike was originally about £340, & it was down to £250 on offer, plus the guy gave us £50 trade in on my wife's cheap rubbish Halfords bike. Which was a lot better then I expected. 
The guy wasn't pushy, but I did get the impression he was just telling us what he thought we wanted to hear. Bit of a yes man.
I went back to buy a new innertube & spoke to a 'young' lad about my age (late thirties). He was completley different. He was giving me good advice & really seemed to know what he was talking about. He was still into cycling himslef. I am thinking of buying myself a new hybrid when I can afford it. I will definitely go back there to look, they have a good selection of bikes & some good sales staff who know their stuff. Plus it's probably the biggest independent LBS for me.
Hope this helps, & hope I haven't gone on too long.

Ian.


----------



## nice_beevers (28 Oct 2016)

I just paid "BuyaBike" (its not actually called charnock richard cycles) a visit having done a bit of googling for local stores in the Chorley area (their website has absolutely masses of bikes) so figured I would go to them first as Charnock Richard is only a few miles down the road from me. 

The main reason being to find out what size I am as I've not done much in the way of Road cycling, mostly offroad stuff - I just find the sizing baffling - some manufacturers show sizing in inches, some use Small/Medium/large etc, some use centimetres! As you can imagine I wanted mainly to be sure what size I was. I don't know why these bike manufacturers can't use a standardisation when it comes to sizing. grr anyway I figured I would be sure before I shell out some cashola.

Well, I was gobsmacked. I have honestly never seen so many bikes and the really big thing about that place is that you can test ride them! I think I counted 3 showrooms out the back of that place (from the road it looks like one building but its huge as it goes into other buildings out the back). So yes if you haven't been there it is definitely worth a look as its huge and has by far the largest selection I have seen in any bike shop around here.

I found the sales staff to be really helpful. I got sized up and have a couple of options to consider. I was also told they would price match if I bring in the info. On that basis I would not hesitate to recommend you at least go and take a look to weigh up your options. If nothing else you can get sized up correctly and actually try before you buy.

Only negative is it was cold in the showrooms. I mentioned this to the member of staff and a guy (who turned out to be the owner) was walking past said he would lend me his coat! At least he's got character if not deep pockets! Seriously though, its worth the trip as he seemed like he just wanted to do a deal on the TCR which I will probably end up going for, but I don't want to rush into it until have had a look at a few other brands.

Hope this helps fellow riders.

Beevers


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Oct 2016)

You mean there is more to Charnock Richard than a service station that I only ever seem to end up at at about 3am??


----------



## DaveReading (30 Oct 2016)

> Charnock Richard cycles...



... but his brother Cliff prefers to go by bus.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You mean there is more to Charnock Richard than a service station that I only ever seem to end up at at about 3am??



Famous for lots of films!

International Velvet was recorded on location near here (1978)

Also the "bleak" tower and bridge was a favourite location / backdrop for several fils including IIRC "Get Carter" (the original)


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Oct 2016)

In it's heyday............


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Oct 2016)

All you need to know


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> In it's heyday............



Was that taken when this thread was started?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2016)

Other cycle shops are available in the Chorley-Leyland-Blackburn area.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Nov 2016)

Yeah but that jingle is a local legend.


----------



## jay clock (2 Nov 2016)

OP last posted in Nov 2014.... 

Great resurrection btw


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Nov 2016)

"buy a bike, buy a bike, get down to Charnock Richards cycles."


----------

